# Meguiar´s NXT vs Autoglym HD. Best Wax?



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I have Meguiar´s NXT 2.0 T.Wax Paste now but it´s running out. It´s a good wax but maybe AG HD would be better. I don´t know. I really wanted something easier/quicker to work too. What durability should expect?. From your experience, what do you recommend?.

Many thanks in advance

Xabby


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

megs #26


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Collie 845


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Sorry to add another spanner into the works but Megs #16...


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

+1 megs#16,realy easy to use good value for money.

AG hd is very good durability much better but ditch the aplicators that come with it use it for something else.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Just applied HD wax 2 days ago for the first time, can't believe how slippy its made the paint work, I though Dodo Diamond White was good but by god HD Wax seems better. Ive used megs #16 before and its a damned good wax for the money, a bit harder to remove than the HD wax or Dodo, but at £11 a pot its great value for money.


----------



## optical (Nov 12, 2005)

nickmak said:


> Sorry to add another spanner into the works but Megs #16...


Megs#16 again for me too. Its very similar to NXT but find its easier to put on and off. Really easy to work with. Found it leaves a bit of a greay finish though.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hd wax for me.iv only used that thought but i was impressed.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

next wax is ok, but hd wax is the better one.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Colinite 845 without a doubt. Cheap, durable, easy to use and looks great. Can't fault it.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just done my silver escort with Megs 16 today. Can't fault this stuff, easy enough to use as long as it's applied thinly. Should get 3-4 months protection from it,then i'll top up with OCW untill the good weather comes.


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

HD is so easy to apply but can be a ****er to biff off if left too long haha


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

HD is first rate, as is Dodo Hard Candy but with the HD you get applicators and a nice microfibre in a presentation box.

With the Dodo you get wacky packaging, a nice coloured and scented product.

Megs 16 and Col 476 stink and don't "look" up to much but the 476 leaves a nice finish.

If I was pushed, I'd go for the Hard Candy................


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #26 looks better than #16, it's warmer, although #16 doesn't look bad!


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

i'd go with hd wax been very impressed with its durability and a good deep finish


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Megs #26 looks better than #16, it's warmer, although #16 doesn't look bad!


I meant the all round "package" - which is important (to some).


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah I suppose I'm more interested in results than fancy packaging and a funky smell, and the #16 tin is a little 90's.


Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I meant the all round "package" - which is important (to some).


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I´m reading your opinions. Many thanks in advance once again!!


----------

